# Roland egx-30a desktop engraver



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

We do a lot of rhinestones for school sprit wear. We are looking into buying the EGX-30A or 350 to make rhinestone templates. Any comparisons and thoughts would be very helpful!

Thanks, Trendy Tees


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If that's your only market, then I'd say go with the EGX-30. 

Most of the 350's benefits are more geared towards other CNC operations such as additional collet sizes and the ability to add regular routing bits, thicker substrates allowed, and I think it has a more industrial motor (but that wouldn't make a difference if you're primarily doing engraving stock for templates). 

I imagine the 30a would be a little bit easier to use as well for someone completely new to CNC machines, but I haven't personally used a 30a. I own a 350 and had prior experience on some bigger CNC routers beforehand, so I wanted something more similar to the devil I knew (I use it to do ADA signage and cutting acrylic, so needed some of its strengths).


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you thought about getting a cutter to make templates instead of an engraver? With a cutter you can use it for other school purposes like making banners .... etc....

Brian : )


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

A cutter can be more versatile in the garment industry. An engraver will limit you to rhinestones.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

and you are limited to about 9x12 inch template. A lot of my templates that I do on a cutter are larger than that but if you are stuck on an engraver, it sounds like the 30a would work and cost less but it is also nosier and remember all the stuff drilled out has to go some place. the 350 has a vac attachment. Not sure about the 30a


----------

